# Elavil - Sore Tongue



## lbtweetie (Apr 9, 2002)

I have noticed that my tongue has been very sensitive since I started taking the Elavil. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Jayann (Jun 25, 2001)

Hi ibtwettie, I have been taking Elavil for almost a year now. At first i had a dry mouth so i would suck on a piece of hard candy. I take 100mg 50mg in the morning and 50mg before bedtime. I found it to be the only antidepressant to help me with the pain and some with the D. If it doesn't go away call your Dr. or Dentist they might be able to help you. Good Luck, Jayann


----------



## lbtweetie (Apr 9, 2002)

Thanks Jayann. I can't really suck on anything right now. I only take 25mg before bed. I hope it goes away. Thanks again.


----------

